# Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220&#8364;



## TheTastyHanuta (3. Februar 2020)

*Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Hallo allerseits. 

Ich bin Mal wieder durch die weiten des Internets gesurft und haben folgendes gefunden. 

ERAZER(R) X52773 Curved Widescreen Monitor, 68,6 cm (27''), QHD Display, 144Hz, HDMI(R) Anschluss und DisplayPort | MEDION Online Shop

Für mich sieht das auf den ersten Blick nach einem guten Deal aus. Ich bin momentan nämlich auf der Suche nach einem wqhd 144 Hz Bildschirm. Am besten curved. Dieser Bildschirm erfüllt alle meine Forderungen und von der Größe passt er auch, aber ich möchte noch ein paar andere Meinungen dazu hören. Also an alle die das hier lesen, gebt ruhig euren Senf dazu.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 fÃ¼r 220â‚¬*

Für den Preis aktuell wohl unschlagbar für ein 27er VA-Panel mit WQHD, 144 Hz und Freesync.


----------



## TheTastyHanuta (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Ich glaube, dass der sogar Adaptiv Sync kann. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Was im Prinzip Freesync ist.

Scheint recht neu das Gerät. Bin gespannt auf den ersten Test, ob das ein Preiskracher ist oder er irgendeinen Pferdefuß hat.


----------



## TheTastyHanuta (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Genau deswegen frage ich hier nach. Hab noch keinen gescheiten Test gefunden


----------



## PCGH_Manu (3. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Werde mal nach einem Testmuster fragen.


----------



## TheTastyHanuta (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Hast du eins gefunden?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Dauert noch. Die Agentur hat keinen vorrätig, muss also erst bei Medion nachhaken. Gebe Bescheid, wenn sich was tut.


----------



## Turo1984 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

YouTube

Der scheint wirklich krass ok zu sein für sein Geld! Bin gespannt auf ein Test von PCGH!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Das war doch der, der PLS auf dem Karton stehen hat, aber eigentlich ein VA ist, oder?


----------



## Turo1984 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Ich meine, in dem Video steht auf der Verpackung PLS. Jupp. Auf der Homepage angegeben mit einem Kontrast von 3.000:1. HM!


----------



## JoM79 (6. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Also steht das falsche drauf.


----------



## TheTastyHanuta (7. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Das hab ich auch schon irgendwo gelesen, dass curved mit IPS bzw PLS nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Tranqui1975 (27. Februar 2020)

*AW: Medion ERAZER X52773 für 220€*

Hab den Monitor jetzt 2 Wochen und bin schwer begeistert! Top Preis für einen sehr guten Monitor. Keine Pixelfehler, kein Tearing, satte Farben. Hab ich echt nicht mit gerechnet!


----------

